# Costly Mishap This Morning



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

Was wading a new section of BWC this morning water a little up from the rain but definitely wadable. Caught two in the riffles on a 5 in black senko. Headed upstream had to cross the creek in a spot that looked ok. Got 1/3 of the way and found myself in large rocks which is difficult to cross in current. Though I could make it took another step and there was nothing there. I fell into a hole the chest portion of my waders filled with water and under I went. Got above the water but the current caught me and under I went again. Was able to get my hands on some rock and pull myself out but I lost my two rods and reels one was a Mojo Bass. My wader are damaged from the rocks so I think my season is done. I experienced first hand the importance of a wading belt which kept my waders from filling all the way with water. My legs are also banged up from the rocks. I really need a kayak next year. Be safe all


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

I had that happen to me when I was younger in the Grand River outside of Lansing MI. I was fortunate that they filled up but the water was only 4' deep so I was able to walk out. From that moment forward never went in the water using waders without a belt.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Dang that’s scary to hear, as I just started waded a section of BWC earlier in the year. Really sucks about the gear but glad you’re ok!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Why in the world are you wearing chest waders in warm weather like this? That's your first mistake


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

9Left said:


> Why in the world are you wearing chest waders in warm weather like this? That's your first mistake


He was wearing a wading belt, so what was wrong with chest waders?


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

This happened to me on the mad river one February. Needless to say I headed for the truck in a hurry, no wader belt either... I also called it till spring. Haha.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Sorry about the equipment loss, wading can turn bad quick sometimes, at least you had no foot entrapment, maybe a wading staff is in order for next go round, I’m still in wet wade mode myself, but that neither here nor there, there’s a lot of guys who wade fish BWC , I’m sure this happens more then we think and with worse results, stay safe


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Shallow water, flow and rocks/boulders can even be dangerous when wading. It’s easy to get seriously injured or worse. You can replace the equipment. Count your blessings, learn and shake it off and you will be hitting it again. I get it. I love to wade also.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Glad you are ok other than being banged up, gear can be replaced, life not so much. That is the exact reason I don't wade fish by myself, too much danger there for sure!


----------



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

9Left said:


> Why in the world are you wearing chest waders in warm weather like this? That's your first mistake


Just my preference. Light weight breathables so they’re not bad and I like that I’m dry when I get back in my truck.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Cats1967 said:


> Just my preference. Light weight breathables so they’re not bad and I like that I’m dry when I get back in my truck.


I agree. I started out with red ball chest waders years ago and today’s waders are just so much better. I wear them year round. They have really come a long way. Hip waders are totally useless.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> He was wearing a wading belt, so what was wrong with chest waders?


 Because on an 80 to 90° day… I don't understand why you would need to wear waders ...Waders are dangerous in a lot of situations… The only reason I would think that you need to wear them is just to keep from getting hypothermia in cold weather... other than that, they are very cumbersome and restrict movement . So I was asking why you would be wearing them basically a hot summer day


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

And further… It is an absolute farce that having waders fill with water will make you sink… That is not true


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Years ago in Michigan salmon fishing one of the rivers during the run at night. A smaller guy up river from us slipped like you did. Waders filled up and under water he went. My buddy and I both moved deeper grabbing into the water for anything. My buddy just so happen to reach down in the water and snagged him pulling him above water gasping for breath. Pretty sure if we didn't grab him he would have drowned.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

9Left said:


> Because on an 80 to 90° day… I don't understand why you would need to wear waders ...Waders are dangerous in a lot of situations… The only reason I would think that you need to wear them is just to keep from getting hypothermia in cold weather... other than that, they are very cumbersome and restrict movement . So I was asking why you would be wearing them basically a hot summer day



I had a bud who contracted Giardiasis (beaver fever) while wet wading and ended up in the hospital and then off work for quite a while. There are other illnesses that can be contracted in water that has questionable cleanliness. I've been wading for 45 years or so and will put up with the discomfort of waders, even my breathables. Wading belts are so important though.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Hmm...well, Point taken… I really never thought of any of those factors as reasons to wear waders...Guess I just always had it in my mind that I only need them for cold water situations. Well cats 1967, At least you're back and able to tell the story… Definitely sucks about your gear though, but that stuff is replaceable


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

stormfront said:


> I had a bud who contracted Giardiasis (beaver fever) while wet wading and ended up in the hospital and then off work for quite a while. There are other illnesses that can be contracted in water that has questionable cleanliness. I've been wading for 45 years or so and will put up with the discomfort of waders, even my breathables. Wading belts are so important though.


I guess I think like 9Left. Can’t ever wait for the water to warm enough to ditch the waders. Never occurred to me about getting illnesses from the water. Probably infections also if any open wounds on your legs or feet. Might make me rethink next time I’m heading to certain flows.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry for the loss of your equipment...but...mostly Glad you had your belt on and are able to give those who wade a reminder.


----------



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

I should add that I do wet wade when I fish familiar areas that I know well. This was a new section of the creek I’ve never been to. I have been cut before that became infected so the waders do add a level of protection from things you may not be aware of. Last year I got tangled in an old catfish trot line and two of the hooks went into my wading boot. If I had been wearing a pair of regular shoes those hooks would have gotten stuck in my foot or ankle. I posted this thread to share an experience I had this morning that I thought would help people be more aware. I didn’t intend for it to become a debate over wearing waders.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Gotta be really careful in the Walnut, that creek is loaded with stuff that will cut you up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Sucks about your gear but glad you are ok. I wear breathable waders and wading boots year round as I’m hyper allergic to poison ivy/oak and even the bank grass makes me break out in a bad way. Plus I’m not that tall and I never liked going balls deep in the rivers around here.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Sucks about your gear but glad you are ok. I wear breathable waders and korkers wading boots year round as I’m hyper allergic to poison ivy/oak and even the bank grass makes me break out in a bad way. Plus I’m not that tall and I never liked going balls deep in the rivers around here.


Lol and the water always feels fine till you get balls deep!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Seems every time I go without waders it was small gravel in the shoes and you’re always scraping an ankle or shin on something. There is definitely a peace of mind with waders. But there is definitely a place and time not to wear them. Too each their own.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Glad to hear you’re ok, cats. Appreciate you sharing the cautionary tale. I’ve been pondering acquiring a PFD for years but never seem to pull the trigger. This incident might finally make me go get one


----------



## huntermanohio (Sep 21, 2014)

A person can always wear a life jacket also,self inflating,or manual type or even the old
style for water sking.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear you went but maybe you can go back from the bank and try to snag your fishing rods worth a try


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Glad you made it, Cats. Forget about it, bro, could happen to any of us.
I don't wade fish any more as i'm clumsey as a 3 hour old fawn, however, when i did wade, i always wore chest waders as i am highly allergic too,.......to snakes!


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Cats, a year or two ago I was wading Pymatuning Lake in mid-April and tripped over a concrete anchor for a buoy. It was cold out and the water was frigid. Trying to regain my footing, I went under twice more. No wading belt that night and I was soaked. I also busted a new St. Croix Premier and ruined my cheap cell phone. The only damage was a big knot on my shin and my pride. Luckily I keep a backpack in my trunk with a change of clothes. I guess it's part of the game but the memory is long lasting also. Your rods and waders are replaceable, you're not. Glad you got out.


----------



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. On a good note I did find out that my IPhone life proof case is truely waterproof. No water damage at all.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Not the most comfortable, but you cant go wrong with neoprene waders and far safer because, well you float.

Glad you made it out Cat, sounds awful but gear can be replaced you cant.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I contracted beaver fever when I was 13. Life long illness, no cure.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

winguy7 said:


> I contracted beaver fever when I was 13. Life long illness, no cure.


Now that is funny!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

rutty said:


> Now that is funny!


I got it at about that age also, and he’s right. No cure. We’ll wait.... there is... but I hear that lifestyle is a pain in the ass...


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

winguy7 said:


> I contracted beaver fever when I was 13. Life long illness, no cure.


My wife cured mine....


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Cats1967 said:


> Thanks for the replies. On a good note I did find out that my IPhone life proof case is truely waterproof. No water damage at all.


Now THAT is a great idea...I stumbled around and destroyed so many cell phones In the river…Then I finally ponied up the cash and bought the life proof case...I have dunked this phone underwater more times than I care to admit… And I have never had a problem yet… Best damn phone case I ever bought...I would gladly do some advertising for that phone case…


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

My wife cured mine.



Now that's FUNNY.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

MIGHTY said:


> Dang that’s scary to hear, as I just started waded a section of BWC earlier in the year. Really sucks about the gear but glad you’re ok!!


What is BWC


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Big Walnut Creek


----------



## Rick Romero (Jan 26, 2017)

Cats1967 said:


> Was wading a new section of BWC this morning water a little up from the rain but definitely wadable. Caught two in the riffles on a 5 in black senko. Headed upstream had to cross the creek in a spot that looked ok. Got
> 
> 
> Cats1967 said:
> ...


----------



## Rick Romero (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm sorry that you lost your gear but that can be replaced. I'm just glad that the story ended with you being able to tell it! That's awesome that you are o.k. I think I will leave being in the water to the fish!


Cats1967 said:


> Was wading a new section of BWC this morning water a little up from the rain but definitely wadable. Caught two in the riffles on a 5 in black senko. Headed upstream had to cross the creek in a spot that looked ok. Got 1/3 of the way and found myself in large rocks which is difficult to cross in current. Though I could make it took another step and there was nothing there. I fell into a hole the chest portion of my waders filled with water and under I went. Got above the water but the current caught me and under I went again. Was able to get my hands on some rock and pull myself out but I lost my two rods and reels one was a Mojo Bass. My wader are damaged from the rocks so I think my season is done. I experienced first hand the importance of a wading belt which kept my waders from filling all the way with water. My legs are also banged up from the rocks. I really need a kayak next year. Be safe all


----------



## ZoomRagingBassMan (Feb 19, 2019)

Cats1967 said:


> Was wading a new section of BWC this morning water a little up from the rain but definitely wadable. Caught two in the riffles on a 5 in black senko. Headed upstream had to cross the creek in a spot that looked ok. Got 1/3 of the way and found myself in large rocks which is difficult to cross in current. Though I could make it took another step and there was nothing there. I fell into a hole the chest portion of my waders filled with water and under I went. Got above the water but the current caught me and under I went again. Was able to get my hands on some rock and pull myself out but I lost my two rods and reels one was a Mojo Bass. My wader are damaged from the rocks so I think my season is done. I experienced first hand the importance of a wading belt which kept my waders from filling all the way with water. My legs are also banged up from the rocks. I really need a kayak next year. Be safe all





n-strut said:


> Gotta be really careful in the Walnut, that creek is loaded with stuff that will cut you up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Cats1967 said:


> Was wading a new section of BWC this morning water a little up from the rain but definitely wadable. Caught two in the riffles on a 5 in black senko. Headed upstream had to cross the creek in a spot that looked ok. Got 1/3 of the way and found myself in large rocks which is difficult to cross in current. Though I could make it took another step and there was nothing there. I fell into a hole the chest portion of my waders filled with water and under I went. Got above the water but the current caught me and under I went again. Was able to get my hands on some rock and pull myself out but I lost my two rods and reels one was a Mojo Bass. My wader are damaged from the rocks so I think my season is done. I experienced first hand the importance of a wading belt which kept my waders from filling all the way with water. My legs are also banged up from the rocks. I really need a kayak next year. Be safe all


I had something close to that happen to me in a big river here in Ohio. I didn’t go under but waxed out after rain, water was high, current pretty fast. Went to far side of island in river when I actually realized how strong and high it was. Water was just below top of waders which were needed because this was April, water about 40 degrees. Small gravel was washing out from under feet with every step. Didn’t notice any of the problems I had when walking with current. They all began when I had to turn around to get back to end of idland


stonen12 said:


> This happened to me on the mad river one February. Needless to say I headed for the truck in a hurry, no wader belt either... I also called it till spring. Haha.





stonen12 said:


> This happened to me on the mad river one February. Needless to say I headed for the truck in a hurry, no wader belt either... I also called it till spring. Haha.





stonen12 said:


> This happened to me on the mad river one February. Needless to say I headed for the truck in a hurry, no wader belt either... I also called it till spring. Haha.





stonen12 said:


> This happened to me on the mad river one February. Needless to say I headed for the truck in a hurry, no wader belt either... I also called it till spring. Haha.


----------



## ZoomRagingBassMan (Feb 19, 2019)

ZoomRagingBassMan said:


> I had something close to that happen to me in a big river here in Ohio. I didn’t go under but waxed out after rain, water was high, current pretty fast. Went to far side of island in river when I actually realized how strong and high it was. Water was just below top of waders which were needed because this was April, water about 40 degrees. Small gravel was washing out from under feet with every step. Didn’t notice any of the problems I had when walking with current. They all began when I had to turn around to get back to end of idland





stonen12 said:


> This happened to me on the mad river one February. Needless to say I headed for the truck in a hurry, no wader belt either... I also called it till spring. Haha.


stonen12 had to say hi when I seen your mention of the mad river. Used to fish that also about 40 years ago. Caught a lot of nice rainbow and brown trout both then. A nice smallmouth bass once in a while. There were some nice areas of the mad to fish. First time went a buddy and I went, still in school so it was a Saturday. Didn’t know much about the river. Didn’t take waders. Snow on the ground when we got up early that morning. We like to have froze wading that river that day. I believe it was April. Well just wanted say hi really and you know I haven’t thought about fishing there for a long time. Brought back some great memories. Hardly ever seen anyone else fishing it back then either.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Cats-what brand was your I-phone case. I need to quit putting off and buy one too!


----------



## catchmeafeesh (Apr 22, 2014)

Cats1967 said:


> Was wading a new section of BWC this morning water a little up from the rain but definitely wadable. Caught two in the riffles on a 5 in black senko. Headed upstream had to cross the creek in a spot that looked ok. Got 1/3 of the way and found myself in large rocks which is difficult to cross in current. Though I could make it took another step and there was nothing there. I fell into a hole the chest portion of my waders filled with water and under I went. Got above the water but the current caught me and under I went again. Was able to get my hands on some rock and pull myself out but I lost my two rods and reels one was a Mojo Bass. My wader are damaged from the rocks so I think my season is done. I experienced first hand the importance of a wading belt which kept my waders from filling all the way with water. My legs are also banged up from the rocks. I really need a kayak next year. Be safe all


I waded for about 10 years in Cleveland rivers before crowds drove me out of wading. I fell in many times and over my head. Through those experiences I learned one life saving trip that allowed me to make it back to shore safely. Here it is! Put on chest waders first then put on wading jacket next THEN put on wading belt over jacket last What you have done is seal off entry of water into your waders. The only entry spot for water is at the top of your jacket at the top of the zipper. I fell in the grand several times and with my jacket zipped all the way up and my sleeves velcro’d shut I literally SWAM to shore and got to shore and started fishing. That happened at least 3 times. No water got in and I was dry as a bone as the belt over the jacket last and jacked zipped up made it water tight. The looks I got from fisherman after I floated down stream and then swam to shore and started fishing again was kind of hilarious. I just played it cool and started fishing like nothing happened. My buddy didn’t believe it so I swam across the grand river one time and back in a calm section and got out and I was dry. He like others put waders on then the wading belt and then jacket on last but he changed to my way after that. Of course if it’s hot out it isn’t feasible but when it is nov dec Jan you are golden. You don’t get pulled under by your waders and you you don’t get wet so you keep fishing. Try it as it could. Save your life. Of course you could wear an inflatable pfd too.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Kenlow1 said:


> Cats-what brand was your I-phone case. I need to quit putting off and buy one too!


Pretty sure this is the one they are talking about:
https://www.lifeproof.com/?gclid=Cj...a7rOLxecpGezfhCI1_XyJkLZKDVs2O7IaAtwVEALw_wcB


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

the lifeproof case has saved me a few times. worth the money imo.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

ZoomRagingBassMan said:


> stonen12 had to say hi when I seen your mention of the mad river. Used to fish that also about 40 years ago. Caught a lot of nice rainbow and brown trout both then. A nice smallmouth bass once in a while. There were some nice areas of the mad to fish. First time went a buddy and I went, still in school so it was a Saturday. Didn’t know much about the river. Didn’t take waders. Snow on the ground when we got up early that morning. We like to have froze wading that river that day. I believe it was April. Well just wanted say hi really and you know I haven’t thought about fishing there for a long time. Brought back some great memories. Hardly ever seen anyone else fishing it back then either.


 I wish I didn’t see other fisherman there as much as I do now! Haha, great story! If you ever want to fish it again I’d tag along!


----------



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

Kenlow1 said:


> Cats-what brand was your I-phone case. I need to quit putting off and buy one too!





rutty said:


> Pretty sure this is the one they are talking about:
> https://www.lifeproof.com/?gclid=Cj...a7rOLxecpGezfhCI1_XyJkLZKDVs2O7IaAtwVEALw_wcB


Yeah that’s it.


----------

